# [Artwork] Studio Colrouphobia



## StudioColrouphobia

Hello there. 
This is my second post on these forums.
I am a freelancing Illustrator and Conceptual Artist that have a soft spot for Warhammer/Wh40k-related artwork.

In this topic I will post some of my Warhammer/40k-related artwork when/if it gets available.

To start things off slow, here are some icons, download and use right away, they are 64x64 pixel PNG's.















































These are all from conceptualizing Leman Russ for a personal painting. But they can easily be used as showing Fantasy warriors of Chaos, or Space Wolves, Northerners etc etc.

Enjoy.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Okay, will post some more older stuff later (today most likely) but for now something brand-spanking new,,,

Two hour-ish sketch for KWSG over at ordo illuminatus ( http://z4.invisionfree.com/illuminatus/index.php? ), subject was "Dark Eldar 2.0 - redesign Dark Eldar". 









Realized just as I was about to post this that...there is no Sci-fi element!!! (apart from the soulstones..but really..they could be just gems).


My idea was to have the general warriors a bit more "battle-weary" in their armour and clothing, almost like ghosts of eldar. A bit less spiky, but still sharp edges.

I will go back to this one and paint in a gun, a backpack and a helmet...


----------



## Jezlad

Wow, that's some amazing work.

Thanks for joining


----------



## juddski

great looking icons and the DE is excellent,
good work Col' ,glad to see your still hard at it ...:victory:, 
got any more ?..

(like i didn't know):biggrin: +rep


----------



## Zondarian

I like it. +rep


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys, 

Well, found Heresy Online by chance and it looks neat.


Juddski- Yeah, got more, will display them in my next post here. ASP is going okay I guess, I'm only marginally there. 

Ordo Illuminatus (link in second post in this topic) has had a huge revival, with several brand new artists joining. (For those who do not know- Ordo Illuminatus is a website for and about Artwork for Warhammer and Warhammer 40k. Much like this forum's Art-part, but OI focus _solely_ on the art.) So I'm more on there then the ASP. Working also means less time for developing fan-material for these games.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Some more Work I have done,

(In this post, the latest work is top, and oldest in the bottom.)


Commissioned work.
Poster for Swedish gaming club.

Ork vs. Crimson Fist 1-1











Text on poster omitted from this piece.
~5hrs
Photoshop




















Something new... Preview of a commission and a speedie-warmup that turned into a KWSG Deamonhost sketch.
The commission was completed three days ago and I will post it in full once the client has gotten the DVD with full files on it.


Personal Work:

Did this for the KWSG over at Illuminatus... then again, had to deveop them anyway 











"The personal Guardsmen Company of Inquisitor Damien has been lost in the Warp for just as long as Damien himself. In terms of how long they feel they have been lost, no-one knows, but some 1000 years have past since they last fought in the materium. 

The Company was originally some 200 men strong, but is now little less then 30.
The hardy men originate from a system close to the arcadia gate, but rather then being dispatched as Cadias, they where hand-picked by the Inquisition for different Inquisitors that needed impecable minds and strong bodies.

They utilise a weapon specifically developed fro clse-to-mid-range fighting in the Warp- the Melta-lance.
The equipment is heavy to carry, and on top of fielding a charge for their weapon on their back, they also have oxygene-tanks in their backpack for being able to fight in "unhealthy" enviroments."

--------------------------------


Something or other...
Posting it because it has been described by others as "Nid-ish".











KWSG (Ordo Illuminatus weekly Sketchgroup event)











Commissioned Work:
The order of the day was- a Female Inquisitor in armour and a Sororitas with jump-pack.
They are slightly different from usual ideas, and I think that was the intent of the client. Client wanted something that looks distinct for his army.
I am fully aware of differences in helmet design and shoulderpad-design for the sororitas (as well as sword design for inquisitor) but it was following the clients needs that was (and always is) the order of the day.
Originally the Inquisitor had more "SM"-like armour but this was traded for the more "body-tight" powerarmour in favour of the models (which will be made based upon these concepts) looking more like actual women, and not like "spacemarines with fake boobs".


I added two versions of the sororitas, the one without the belt is the one the client preferred, the one with the belt I personally like best.



























(shown here are the ½ sized images)



More Sororitas.
Same client as above. These where done after the above though.
Heavier Soroitas + some Grey Knight Weaponry.































Azazel- personal work.

Angels Cruentis is a part of a personal project I'm doing. No armycollecting.









Malakim is the rough equivalent of a 1st company or Veteran members/marines...









Angirim is the standard Marines of the chapter. This one is an Assault Brother.














Stoic Son of Oblivion- commissioned work.








Out of the mists- commissioned work.








Action- commissioned work.








Alpha Legionaire- donated artwork to the Anago-sector.net project.


Not everything is up here, but quite some of my recent paintings.

C&C is welcome.
Some of the stuff in this post are Cut&Pastes from other forums because I'm lazy and wanted you to see as much as possible in one post...


----------



## Trevor Drake

Damn fine stuff there mate, havent seen work that well done in some time. I may need to comission some work from you as well.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Thank you Trevor Drake.












Latest commission was posted by client on Bolter and Chainsword.
This above is at 16% of the actual size of the final image, so a lot more detail is visible.



> Hi there all.
> 
> Just wanted to share with you a piece that Colrouphobia has just completed. I'm really absolutely ecstactic with the result. The picture is Sanguinius holding the Ultimate gate during the retreat of forces on Terra.
> 
> Enjoy.


This is an example of me following very closely the idea of a commission, without the idea of Drachenfell it would never have turned out like this.


----------



## Zondarian

If I could rep you again for that I would. Would you consider at some point doing some drawings for me?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Zondarian said:


> If I could rep you again for that I would. Would you consider at some point doing some drawings for me?


I consider anything and everything, however I cannot afford doing non-paid work as it is right now. I work with illustration and it puts food on the table.

That said- if you like something in particular to be drawn/sketched/painted then requests are welcome- I have even been known to fulfil them on occasion, in the form of personal projects. (an example is that I'm currently painting Jagathai Khan after someone said "White scars never really get some love..." on some forum somewhere..  )


----------



## Trevor Drake

Well I have a request for you sir, and Ill be more than happy to make it a comission job if need be. I would love for you to show the Imperial Guard some love since all you seem to have is primarially space marine and sister love all over the place. Something with the Catachan feel yet more designed as a soldier in an urban enviroment.

If you need it to be a comission job to get it done, PM me some price quotes along with any other questions, and we can see about working something out if you like.


----------



## juddski

> Sanguinius holding the Ultimate gate


beautiful work Col'..simply stunning k:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Larger image, at request of people here and at B&C I'm posting a larger resolution of the latest commission.










Best I could do for now guys, sorry, this is more like 20% but it will be a bit larger in any case. I couldn't find a reliable spot on-line to put up a larger file at, that made it possible to link image here.


----------



## admiraldick

some very nice work you've got there, i like it a lot. and i like it even more because you feel quite free to play with the background to come up with new concepts (like Sanguinius' armour).

i particularly like the 'dark eldar' warrior, i don't think it looks too fantasy (inspite of the lack of weapons), to me its near a perfect representation of a darker more sinister version of the craftworld eldar (i'm not too keen on his trophy rack though).

my only real criticism would be that Sanguinius' shoulder pads appear vastly over proportioned. i realise that SM shoulderpas look better when they are proportionally larger than the miniatures shoulderpads, but those seem a little ridiculous. looks like he'd find it difficult to move, like a badguy from power rangers. everything else about the pic is excellent though.


----------



## juddski

juddski said:


> beautiful work Col'..simply stunning k:


what can i say?..the same as the quote and a bit more,
love the detail :victory:


----------



## Zondarian

And I thought Jud was good, do you work for GW?


----------



## juddski

Zondarian said:


> And I thought Jud was good, do you work for GW?



alright,alright Zondarian,kick a man when he's down, :threaten::scare:







:laugh::so_happy::good:..just kidding :grin:


----------



## Zondarian

Well you are still good, in fact you are awesome Jud. But this guy is WOW


----------



## dark angel

dude i have to rep you for this, it would be awesome if you done something about the fight with luther and lion el johnson, regards dark.


----------



## Blackyujiro

Truly awesome.


----------



## juddski

Zondarian said:


> Well you are still good, in fact you are awesome Jud. But this guy is WOW



i know,that last pic is stunning :good:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

admiraldick said:


> some very nice work you've got there, i like it a lot. and i like it even more because you feel quite free to play with the background to come up with new concepts (like Sanguinius' armour).
> 
> i particularly like the 'dark eldar' warrior, i don't think it looks too fantasy (inspite of the lack of weapons), to me its near a perfect representation of a darker more sinister version of the craftworld eldar (i'm not too keen on his trophy rack though).
> 
> my only real criticism would be that Sanguinius' shoulder pads appear vastly over proportioned. i realise that SM shoulderpas look better when they are proportionally larger than the miniatures shoulderpads, but those seem a little ridiculous. looks like he'd find it difficult to move, like a badguy from power rangers. everything else about the pic is excellent though.


I strive for realism in my images, and though that doesn't mean "it has to be possible in our current time", it means that there has to be justification for things to work.
I justify larger shoulderpads of SM's and Sanguinius with the notion from fluff on the amour: It is said to be "auto-reactive" and move by a small servo-engine. So whereas you think it is too large pads, based upon not being able to move them, I see bulky protection that moves through machinery included in the armour.

Pint taken though, and Client is King so I would (and do) take the clients wishes in when I make paintings. o



juddski said:


> what can i say?..the same as the quote and a bit more,
> love the detail :victory:





Zondarian said:


> And I thought Jud was good, do you work for GW?





juddski said:


> alright,alright Zondarian,kick a man when he's down, :threaten::scare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh::so_happy::good:..just kidding :grin:





Zondarian said:


> Well you are still good, in fact you are awesome Jud. But this guy is WOW


Several quotes, one answer-
Thank you guys, no I don't work for GW. I would want to, and have applied for it several times, we will see 




dark angel said:


> dude i have to rep you for this, it would be awesome if you done something about the fight with luther and lion el johnson, regards dark.


That would be an interesting painting, yes...



Blackyujiro said:


> Truly awesome.


Cheers!


juddski said:


> i know,that last pic is stunning :good:


Thank you again Judd...


----------



## gwmaniac

Dude, you are amazing, you're like another Juddski! Have you considered being an artist for GW, I mean, they are looking for more artists! You need some rep, I just wish I could give you more! Oh, and pm me some price quotes, I'm interested!


----------



## bishop5

Amazing work. Really beautiful stuff.

Can I ask which medium you use for these, or does it vary from picture to picture?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

bishop5 said:


> Amazing work. Really beautiful stuff.
> 
> Can I ask which medium you use for these, or does it vary from picture to picture?


For these, I used mostly Photoshop CS3. Some of the enemies where sketched on paper and then scanned in and painted over, but beyond that I solely used Photoshop.


----------



## xiawujing

The Sanguinius one is amazing! Currently sitting on my desktop as the background.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Here is something unfinished(yet)- private painting so it will take a while to complete (unless someone picks it up as a commission)


----------



## juddski

nice concept and cross over cultures greek/roman.asian / mongul :victory:


----------



## xiawujing

White Scars then? Or the Thunder Warriors (or whatever the name was) that the Emperor used to take over Terra?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

juddski said:


> nice concept and cross over cultures greek/roman.asian / mongul :victory:


Cheers, yeah, I guess so 



xiawujing said:


> White Scars then? Or the Thunder Warriors (or whatever the name was) that the Emperor used to take over Terra?


White Scars... the guy in the middle (and back) is my poor attempt at Jaghathai(sp?) Khan and on his chest is the White Scars Chapter Symbol.
In the front is a Storm-Seer and to the right is some form of veteran ( possibly a mentor to the Khan or someone who is in high regard enough to fight along side him ).


----------



## luthorharkon

Truly iconic pieces of work! :clapping:
Definitely worth the +rep, especially since I'm aiming to go onto a university course in illustration myself :good:


----------



## Blackyujiro

Once again, bro. You are amazing. I can ONLY do stuff like that in fine art mediums. It's truly awesome what you can do in PS, man. I really need to learn the digital art stuff,lol.


----------



## mozzie71

that is truelly excellent work... thank you for sharing!


----------



## xiawujing

Oh very cool! I can def see that now!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Blackyujiro said:


> Once again, bro. You are amazing. I can ONLY do stuff like that in fine art mediums. It's truly awesome what you can do in PS, man. I really need to learn the digital art stuff,lol.


Well, I need to learn how to paint in a traditional medium proper..I can only sketch really... So you have that over me 



You other guys, thank you, I try my best.


----------



## NurglingStomper

Wow simply amazing stuff you got their. Looking forward to seeing more. Plus rep.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers nurlingstomper.

Some people asked for higher resolution version of the Sanguinius piece, and I found a way to do that, though at a cost of some details.
It can be found in my CGportfolio on CGsociety Link -> http://studiocolrouphobia.cgsociety.org/gallery/

Unfortunately I'm not allowed to link to it directly, but the link goes direct to the image. (and if I manage to upload some new art before you see it, here is the REAL direct-link: http://features.cgsociety.org/newgallerycrits/g15/323215/323215_1240065755_large.jpg )

Some of the colours aren't as bright in this larger version though. and it is still not in the absolute full size of the final render, but alot closer in any case.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Just popping by to tell you guys that I have some stuff I'm painting right now that will be displayed a bit later on this month (or early next month) but right now I'm buys trying to make ends meet.

If you are interested in more stuff, aswell as some of my non-wh40k work, I have a DeviantArt account. It's in the signature


----------



## dark angel

what stuff?


----------



## Proccor

+rep for the amazing work! warhammer 40k needs more art so i can make a good sig with it!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

dark angel said:


> what stuff?


http://1mpact.deviantart.com/
apparently the signature didn't show there last time... ?

anyhow, link in this post. and cheers Proccor!


----------



## Blackyujiro

Dude, you stuff just amazes me.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Thank you Blackyujiro.

Here is something I doodled that turned into something Dark Talons-esque (posted it also in the Dark Talons part of the forum.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

here's something new.. first sketch of my Alpharius/Omegon painting.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Not really 40k, but maybe of interest none-the-less. http://1mpact.deviantart.com/art/Good-vs-Evil-122179097
I can't post it here, as it is a competition-entry and I'm not allowed to post it elsewhere just yet (competition is still ongoing)..


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

!!!!!!!!


I got chosen, by the judges (that is, professionals and WACOM people) to be amongst the 50 semi-finalists....


I'm speechless..really... someone counted the entries...and they stopped at 8400..


It's just..weird... now to do some voodoo and win the thing!


http://news.deviantart.com/article/81431/http://i.ixnp.com/images/v3.83/t.gif

Above, list of semifinalists..


----------



## Jezlad

Way to go!

Awesome job mate, I hope you clean up and take the prize.


----------



## dark angel

Congratulations! i love your art work mate keep it up, DA


----------



## xiawujing

awesome Alph and Omeg pic! Its not finished, right?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

xiawujing said:


> awesome Alph and Omeg pic! Its not finished, right?


Oh noe, it's only a preconceptionskethc. 
First I sketch, then I collect reference, then I paint. I'm still collecting reference for Alpha/Omeg image


----------



## Son of Russ

Truly some fantastic work. Really love all your work,look forward to seeing more work from you in the future. And Good Luck on your Contest. +Rep as well!


----------



## slaine69

well I'll be a bare assed monkeys uncle thats some bitchin' work man, I really love the white scars


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys,
didn't win the competition, but that's all right, I guess.
Doing a lot of NDA stuff during the summer...


----------



## Azwraith

amazing work totally!

i had that sanguinus picture as my background for awhile without knowing the author was a member on heresy!

awesome!.... +rep


----------



## Fire Lord

Your work is utterly amazing. Totally loved the Sanguinius at the palace gate. I feel you captured the true badassness of the primarchs! +rep


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys...
sorry for the lack of update... been busy during summer with loads of NDA-stuff.
However, I did do a little artjam with some friends... "sexy 40k" was the topic and this came out...











New website is up:
www.studiocolrouphobia.com


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

I give you another painting of the glorious Blood Angels.
Cookies and beers if you remember this guy.
I'm not going to tell more, but this guy has a name and if you've been in this game long enough you _should_ be able to recognize him, even though I tried to make him a little more realistic.











Enjoy....


----------



## AM.

Fantastic job in both pictures, specially the face expresion of this BA.


----------



## skeam224

Your Work IS AMAZING!

Can you do me a commision work and have some Sould Drinkers Marines shooting at a crowd of zombies? I need some pictures for my zombie 40K pdf scenario. Details in my signature. I'll give tons of rep and credit for your work on my pdf. The PDF will be distributed, so everyone will see your work.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

AM. said:


> Fantastic job in both pictures, specially the face expresion of this BA.


Thank you 



skeam224 said:


> Your Work IS AMAZING!
> 
> Can you do me a commision work and have some Sould Drinkers Marines shooting at a crowd of zombies? I need some pictures for my zombie 40K pdf scenario. Details in my signature. I'll give tons of rep and credit for your work on my pdf. The PDF will be distributed, so everyone will see your work.


I only do paid commission these days, simply because I have no time or money for anything else. But I'd love to get to do souldrinkers or any other 40k stuff really... 

For rates check out my Deviantart journal...

Oh, and thank you!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Commissioned work, Scout killing off an Eldar...

Enjoy.


----------



## dark angel

Bloody brilliant! Have some Rep!:victory:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

dark angel said:


> Bloody brilliant! Have some Rep!:victory:


Thank you kindly!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Trying to find more work, got some stuff to do but in the meantime here is some WIP stuff


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Here is a new piece I did for TheReclusiarch @ BnC:

Captain Constantine of the Emerald Knights.
MiniMasterpiece ( = smaller paintings, a fraction of my normal commissions )










Hope you like.


----------



## dark angel

Thats one badass mofo painting SC, once again excellent!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

dark angel said:


> Thats one badass mofo painting SC, once again excellent!


Thank you, I try my best and let you guys judge the rest


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

*Where's StudioColrouphobia?*
_I'm still around, I check in about once a week, otherwise I'm doing commissions that are under NDA (Non-disclosure agreement = I'm not allowed to tell/show/hint at anything under punishment by law) for various companies. Clients from before include Broadsword Entertainment, Torpex Games and Fantasy Flight Games..._

So sorry, but there seem to be a lack of updates here, and until some NDA's get lifted I can't show anything relevant here...


----------



## dark angel

Hey SC, good to see your still around, did you finish those Primarch Pictures (Alpharius/Omegon and Jaghatai Khan) if so are you allowed to post them? I cannot wait to see your other pictures however, I know they will be brilliant


----------



## Mossy Toes

These are all incredible--especially that Sanguinius pic! (other favorites of what I've seen: _Scout killing Eldar_ and _Good vs Evil_)


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Thank you Mossy Toes,
sorry for the lack of updates guys, it can be explained by the fact that I'm doing/have been doing work for FFG... need to wait for NDA's lifted before I can show those...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Latest personal work- Flash Git with pet-grot...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Hey guys, got some rep - cheers- and got this comment in one of them:

"Comment:
how do you not at LEAST work for GW\'s art department?"

Well, I DO work- on occation- for Fantasy Flight Games... 
Thank you for the support guys. That, and critique, help with info on how things should look et al, is what make me come back and post more whenever I can


----------



## Sacred Angel

StudioColrouphobia said:


> Thank you Trevor Drake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest commission was posted by client on Bolter and Chainsword.
> This above is at 16% of the actual size of the final image, so a lot more detail is visible.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of me following very closely the idea of a commission, without the idea of Drachenfell it would never have turned out like this.


Holy cow:shok: that is the most amazing sanguinius art I have ever seen. I am pretty handy with green stuff and have wanted to make sanguinius but never really had any motivation to do so until now. StudioColrouphobia do I have permission to turn your beautiful artwork into a miniature?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Sorry for the time it took to answer, crazy year.

As long as it isn't massproduced and sold I see no harm in it,

Here's something new I'm working on:










Next update.
Time to choose what this guy actually is... Marine of "unnamed chapter", Chaplain, Inquisitor..Chaos???

I don't know right now... but it will influence the detals alot.


----------



## aquatic_foible

I love this piece, sir. Stunning work! It reminds me a lot of some renaissance portraiture work I've seen [can't call to mind any artists names - I have no memory when it comes to these things!] - was that sort of work an influence at all? If so, any pieces in particular.

Also, out of curiosity - is this a digital piece, or is it hand painted? Or a mixture of the two? +rep


----------



## Midge913

Just went through your thread and my jaw dropped at every new image! You have some serious talent! +rep


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Midge913 said:


> Just went through your thread and my jaw dropped at every new image! You have some serious talent! +rep


).
thanks, it's mostly not talent though, it's mostly practise.




aquatic_foible said:


> I love this piece, sir. Stunning work! It reminds me a lot of some renaissance portraiture work I've seen [can't call to mind any artists names - I have no memory when it comes to these things!] - was that sort of work an influence at all? If so, any pieces in particular.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity - is this a digital piece, or is it hand painted? Or a mixture of the two? +rep


Yes, I always leaned towards the classical painters, ranging throughout the times (from Zurbaran to Flemish Primitives to Carravaggio. The difference nowadays is that I'm beeginning to "get it" so to speak, so I can actually paint the way I want more and more.

This is pure digital.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Speaking of which...











Oh, look...a weapon that's also a sign of office....


----------



## Svartmetall

Fucking hell, that's some great work. Have some rep on general principle.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

cheers!

Update, not done but still...


----------



## dark angel

Glad to see you are still about, mate. I love your work, fair play. I can’t say that I’m an huge fan of your new one, though. It seems almost… Bland, when compared to the others. It’s still brilliant, of course! Times like this make me wish you did free submissions, due to me being a tight bastard when it comes to sharing my money. 

Have some rep for the hard work, keep it up.


----------



## FlowAndEbb

Question. Why hasn't GW hired you yet?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

FlowAndEbb said:


> Question. Why hasn't GW hired you yet?


two replies:

1) hired by proxy- done some work for Fantasy Flight Games and their wh40k RPGs.

2) Havent applied for almost five years, not sure I want to relocate to England (after just moving between countries with the entire family this summer).


((3) applying later this spring  ))


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Do you guys accept Fantasy-related Artwork?

Orc taking care of a Night Goblin...


----------



## Midge913

Love it! The little Gobbos expression is priceless!


----------



## manic _miner

Some very cool pictures on here.Loving the dark colours used.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Done,


----------



## Inquisitor Kallus

Hello there Studio. Awesome work you have here, great stuff. Have you ever considered talking to Fantasy Flight Games? I'm sure they could be interested in your work.


Edit: sorry, just seen that you have.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Inquisitor Kallus said:


> Hello there Studio. Awesome work you have here, great stuff. Have you ever considered talking to Fantasy Flight Games? I'm sure they could be interested in your work.
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry, just seen that you have.


Hey, yeah, sorry bout that.
I have done work for three published books from FFG and I have a couple more books from FFG that arent published, and in one case not even mentioned anywhere on their website (including their "upcoming titles" part :shok coming up.

But thanks for the suggestion  Any others you feel I should contact? Let me know


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

And now they mentioned it, AND posted one of my images on their website for it.


----------



## Serpion5

:shok:

You are amazing Sir. Have all the rep I can give and know I will seek you out when I tire of this avatar. 

Have you any interest in xeno artwork btw, specifically necron or tyranid? :wink:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers,
yeah, I do any artwork I can, as long as someone commissions me for it.





Serpion5 said:


> :shok:
> 
> You are amazing Sir. Have all the rep I can give and know I will seek you out when I tire of this avatar.
> 
> Have you any interest in xeno artwork btw, specifically necron or tyranid? :wink:


----------



## Midge913

That piece is phenomenal mate! I really like the composition and muted color tones. absolutely excellent.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys.

Here is my latest personal work: Ahadi












"Their eyes had turned pitch-black; their thist for blood... they wanted to drink it... The waters... the waters where poisoned..."
-Last words of Confessor Iliaton, shortly after the Incident at Priory of Ahad.



Fanart, what happends if Sororitas fall? I don't know, but this is my little mind-exploration on the topic...


(If you read this elsewhere, yes, I copy paste the text, I just want the text to be there as a subtext, if you have questions, just ask  )


----------



## Midge913

I love it! Fallen Sisters very cool.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Thanks midge


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Here is something for an art-jam,
Tallarn Raider Lieutenant.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sack John Blanche. I think have a much better grasp of the imagery of 40k than that finger painter. Well done, beautiful work.


----------



## Serpion5

Fan-fugu-tastic! 

Fallen sisters image is excellent! I have to ask, is that an evil ex-saint up the back on the right? 

I`m just learning to use photoshop recently and your work has given me some sorely needed inspiration. Thank you so much! :chuffed:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, just read through the whole thread and this is fantastic, have all the rep I can give you . 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys.



Serpion5 said:


> Fan-fugu-tastic!
> 
> Fallen sisters image is excellent! I have to ask, is that an evil ex-saint up the back on the right?
> 
> I`m just learning to use photoshop recently and your work has given me some sorely needed inspiration. Thank you so much! :chuffed:




Nah, not an ex-saint. Possessed seraphim.


----------



## Djinn24

Going to have to look up your prices. There are 3 pieces I would love to get one. One would be super easy the other 2, not so much.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Ooh; look; shiny new award...


----------



## LTP

I just looked through the whole thread and I must say I am very impressed. Awesome work here have some rep and please keep posting!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Here is a WiP of my next personal painting.

Im going to play safe and put a little space right here to make sure that you guys get to read and understand that this, this is NOT going to be safe for work so I have hidden it with a 

code.


I wanted to get away from PG-rating, and as such there will be a huge deal invested in this interpretation of Angron, but me.
Im basing myself on what I have read, and what I have seen so far. And then Im making my own interpretation of him. This might not jive with everyone, but its my own stuf so I get to paint how I want to 

And as the WiP images progress, it will get less and less safe for work, you have been warned.


----------



## BlackGuard

Having seen the Fallen Sisters artwork, sir. I am truly convinced that Chaos is not a boys-only club.

 It just got a whole lot better.


----------



## Midge913

Angron is looking fantastic mate! Can't wait to see that one progress.


----------



## Varakir

StudioColrouphobia said:


> Ooh; look; shiny new award...


Just had a glance back through the thread and it is more than well deserved. You have some wonderful work here, thanks for sharing :victory:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

New WiP of Angron


----------



## Hammer49

The angron artwork looks good, however it doesnt instantly shout angron at present, but thats probably because it still W.I.P.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cloesup of face at the current state....

Got some critique that he wasnt looking angry enough.

Also, an update on timeline:

Before Demonhood- after Heresy





Also, after reading "after Da'shea" I decided that Angron would have naturally read eye-sockets because of the exhaustion the Agression-chip would excert even on a primarch, as well as the constant rubbing of the eyes whenever he thought something was stupid or dishonorable (he does that everytime he gets annoyed by the Emperor or the 'paper men'). Rubbing eyes with bloodied hands/gauntlets will fill sockets with bloodstains...


----------



## Serpion5

StudioColrouphobia said:


> Ooh; look; shiny new award...


You`ve definitely earned it. 

Looking back fo r a second time and seeing your Angron WiP reinforces this.  

I have a new job on the way, so once my finances are under control, perhaps I could "persuade" you to produce something a little more to my interests. :grin:

EDIT: Saw your dA account. Watching.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers,
here's a quick intermission.

Yodhrin (from Warseer) wanted a Skitarii concept and I do take paid commissions.
Here's the result:


----------



## Midge913

That is very cool! I really like the highlights on the metal parts.


----------



## i23theone23i

You are very skilled! Love your work.


----------



## johnbriner

You have a lot of amazing works in here. I like the commission you made, the one with Sanguinius holding the Ultimate gate during the retreat of forces on Terra. The details are superb as well as the colors. Such a great talent you have, Colrouphobia. Keep it up!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys,

I would like to take a moment to explain some of my choices around this image.

_-Character-_

Bloodspiller
I wanted the character to have the characteristics of a true follower of Khorne. What does this mean? Well, in my opinion that means a person who will spill blood for glory, spill blood for honour, spill blood for sustenance, spill blood for healing, spill blood for survival...and all of the above in the name of Khorne.
That might sound very bloody and gory, but Im aproaching this from a psychological point of view, and I dont mean that there wont be blood (obviously there is, you've seen the WiPs) but rather I am trying to show a man who spends all of his waking hours spilling blood. Not all times it will be in a frenzy, some times it will be in joy, in sadness in straining situations and when tired.

TechnoGladiator
Angron has the agressive-augmenting chips stuck to his head. These are meant to augment his agressiveness whilst fighting as a Gladiator. They also make him get uncontrollable fits of rage, which will, after years, decades, centuries be tiresome, even for a Primarch.

Skulltaker
This is more visual, there will be skulls, lets keep it at that.

_-Style-_

Gladiator
I am trying my best to make the armour of Angron look very much greco-roman gladiator-styled. But I cannot do that completely since this is set in the distant future, far out in space.
Images by Wayne England and the cover of Tales of Heresy have stood as influence for some of the details, such as the Bevor stretching behin his head, partially shielding the cabling from behind. The two romanesque chest-shields are also based upon Roman and Greek armour adornments.

Mola Ram
I wanted the character to have certain traits that just looked... characterful an ambigous.
I used several faces as reference for this character, one of the ones that you lot probably had no clue about is that of Mola Ram (played by Amrish Puri) from Temple of doom.










The character is just perfect as inspiration for Angron- shrinking heads, taking out hearts and running a bloodcult, plus he has some features that just made me think Angron- The broad chin with high cheekbones, the dark around the eyes and the red paint on the head - aching to the same thing on all known illustrations of Angron (before Demonprince).

I am still altering the face somewhat though for the most part I am done with it, I am not going to give him more colour like Mola Ram, I dont want it to be a copy, rather just inspired by him. And thats how I use ref nowadays, as inspiration and to get light correct.

Other references
I took a lot of inspiration from painters Kevin Llewellyn and Michael Hussar, aswell as Rubens and Rembrandt (mostly their way of using Chiaroscuro, a way of painting very dark darks and very bright brights- to simplify it alot).
This explains my colours alot.

White Armour?
Yes, I am painting Angrons armour White and Brass/Copper, with small patches of other colours such as red and green. 
The reason for this is actually a personal preference based upon something fellow artist an friend Nicholás Giancola (Aerion-the-Faithful) said after having painted Angron:
"There's an official representation of Angron, which I didn't hold too close to my chest when coming up with my own vision. To me, his gladiatorial past was paramount to the character as well as the whole anger stance he should have. On top of that, I also envisioned this Primarch to be like Alpharius: closer to the rank and file soldier than high up above them. Getting dirty is a must for a leader who's watched in horror how all of his battle brothers were slaughtered in his homeworld.

There are a few details I'd like to point out and which hold particular interest to me: the gory axe versus the white of his armour are something I love. I thought about the grim fact that white armour would likely be moist with blood all the time, making it more noticeable and terrible to behold; I chose it over the gold of the official."


This stuck with me, and even though I'm not going towards a blueish tangentcolour to the white, the idea stays the same- Blood just stands out more on white.

I just hope there will be enough white armour to show it when I'm done...


There, some reasoning behind how I paint this personal painting.


and here is the update;


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

StudioColrouphobia said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Here is my latest personal work: Ahadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Their eyes had turned pitch-black; their thist for blood... they wanted to drink it... The waters... the waters where poisoned..."
> -Last words of Confessor Iliaton, shortly after the Incident at Priory of Ahad.
> 
> 
> 
> Fanart, what happends if Sororitas fall? I don't know, but this is my little mind-exploration on the topic...
> 
> 
> (If you read this elsewhere, yes, I copy paste the text, I just want the text to be there as a subtext, if you have questions, just ask  )


I see cleavage! Sorry, just being a little shallow right there.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Long time no post. The Angron Piece is on hiatus for a little while, need to get some stuff out of my system first.
So I have been painting on this personal project for over five years now. The Angels Cruentis Graphic Novel.
Here is a little update on that one:
I have been busy with deadlines but finally managed to paint some more on the last personal piece I have.












Adding Sosol, the chapters Master Librarian. As you can see he isnt completely done, and neither are the other figures. but it shows some progress


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

No?

How about anohter update?

Alot unfinished on this, single, character... then I need to add a couple more characters and the background


----------



## Midge913

These guys are looking fantastic man!!! I love the textures and glyphs on the Captains shoulder pads and his facial details are just stunning. The Libby is coming along as well and I am most impressed with the scroll work on the loin cloth as well as the face. That is going to be an excellent piece when completed.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Amazing stuff, truly lovely & inspiring. Too much awesomeness to contain. My eyes need to blink.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers,
Next update. Worked up Sar Haroth some. This is still not done ppl.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Since some people on other forums voiced concerns about anatomy.

I use a standard GW "10-head(Heroic)" anatomy. That is, normal humans are roughly eight heads tall, to make it more heroic, painters usually make the humans nine heads tall, GW (and me) make the spacemarines ten heads tall.

As you can see, this image shows the anatomy of the Sar in red, and next to it you can see nine head-circles on top of eachother (one is below the image, cropped out if you will). The only thing that looks odd about the image, anatomy-wise is the leg-armour, because it is bent differently then how the leg would go, and then only by a minute difference. These are things that I fix as I go.

With Sosol, the terminator, there is a similar thing going on, though the terminator armour was never anatomically correct. The arms just wont fit. Therefore I favour a point of view where the ams of a terminator armour is part mechanical (like in the teaser-trailer from Starcraft2) and that the legs have the actual feet of the SM before the foot of the armour begins.


Hopefully this helps a little.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Two submissions for Games Workshop as in-house illustrator.


----------



## Midge913

ooooooo.... Very nice man! I really like the Empire Greatswordsman.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

cheers Midge










Next update Sosol.

Still alot to do...


----------



## Midge913

Coming along nicely man! I am really fond of the scroll coming off his gauntlet. The detail there is pretty amazing.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Yeah, I liked the idea of scroll-holders there myself 
Glad you like!


----------



## Dawnstar

My eyes burn from the awesomeness :shok:

Superb work mate


----------



## BJORN

Your works are amazing. How did the GW thing go?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

BJORN said:


> Your works are amazing. How did the GW thing go?


another guy snatched it just before me. I was down on the finishline and I dont know whom it was or how much better then me he was, I DO know he lived practically around the corner of the GW/Nottingham office, so thats always a plus...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Sorry for not being around for a while, preparing for a convention (this weekend, in Belgium) and fixing up the website: www.studiocolrouphobia.net made forums had to suffer for a while.
I'll be back shortly with some new stuff!
Otherwise, just check out the website and get some info more regularly.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

F.A.C.T.S. was amazing.
I sat next to Adi Granov, furthest out on one side of the table.
From left to right was:
Me, Adi Granov, Barry Kitson (SpiderMan UK, AD 2000 etc etc), in memoriam for Wim Oosterveer (Dutch comic artist that died in a motorcycle accident a couple of weeks before he was due to appear at FACTS), Romano Molenaar (Marvel, Top Cow), Aleksi Briclot (Magic the Gathering, World of Warcraft), Nicholas Bournay (French comic artist) Keu Cha (Incredible Hulk, Hex), Aleksa Gajic (various things), Steve Dupre, LECTRR och ADAM (Belgian comicbook artists), Clint Langley (nuff said!).


These are Lunchsketches I made during the convention, they can be aqcuired since I still posess them. Just PM if your interested.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

This is the first run of a second illustration in the Ahadi series.

I have added a little digital white to this for clarity on the computerscreen, but this is just pass two of the pen-and-paper illustration I'm drawing.
Once I'm done with the pen and paper illustration It'll be available through my website (see sig) and I will paint it digitally as well.

But for now:

2 passes


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Updated my website yesterday with all sorts of things from the past two weeks. 

Every Wednesday I will write something and every Monday there will be new sketches posted (of all sorts, not just 40k stuff). 

www.studiocolrouphobia.net


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Website sketch-update: 
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2011/11/07/mondaysketchpost/ 

some 40k stuff in there...


BTW, this topic has more then 40k views... thats almost worth celebrating a little... How about I make a sketch this week of something from these forums... there is a Marine Chapter I believe?

Is there a link or anything where I can get something to look at for inspiration?


----------



## Midge913

Just saw that dark sister you posted above and that is looking really nice man! Congrats on all the views!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers Midge,









Noodling a little from scratch on this one. Altering colours and mood a little. I have really evolved a lot since I first started painting the Night Lord...

Left one is the new one. Yes there will be lightning...


----------



## troybuckle

I like both concepts! Nice work.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers,
In between posting here I'd like to mention that there have been two regular updates and one "irregular" update on http://studiocolrouphobia.net/ since last time I posted here. Some 40k or powerarmoured, some not...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Mondaysketches are in... some more updates later this week!

www.studiocolrouphobia.net


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Wednesday blogpost, a little 40k in there...


www.studiocolrouphobia.net


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2011/11/28/a-zombielicious-monday/

Monday sketchpost: Zombies and Necrons...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Oh look, a Blood Angel...

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2011/12/01/lava-in-the-afternoon/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Red Giants and Khans, oh my!
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2011/12/06/just-another-manic-monday/


----------



## Midge913

Looking good mate!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers Midge, as ever my best supporter on Heresy online..

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2011/12/12/as-bloody-as-they-come/
A Primarchy update.
Monday Blogpost.


----------



## Midge913

I am liking Angaron man. I was wondering, is the black clawed hand on his right breast a painted motif or a shadow from something? It just looks a bit out of place.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

It's where I originally had his right hand, but the axehead would have obscured the head that way...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

This is important for me, live with it.

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2011/12/19/art-for-life/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Here is a new blogpost, and the last one for this year:
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2011/12/27/fiery-christmas-and-a-dragon-new-year/

It has a few new things related to 40k, be sure to check it out, but to let you see something, here is Angron!









"It was easy to see why others believed Angron always looked on the edge of fury. In truth, he looked like a man struggling to concentrate through epileptic agony. Lorgar hated the bleak, crude bastard, but it was hard not to admire his unbreakable endurance."


Someone posted the above quote from Aurelian somewhere on the net, I haven't had a chance to read the book because I don't own a copy, but I found this quote very fitting.


----------



## Midge913

Angaron turned out very nice mate!!!! That axe is wicked and screams bloodthirsty savagery.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Thanks midge, it turned out more or less how I envisioned Angron to be so I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

New monday sketch post

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/01/09/tears-and-beauty/

Has some WiPs in there for the next Primarch in line...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/sheep-and-wolves-in-sheep-clothing/
New post, more Primarchs..


----------



## Midge913

Lorgar and Sanguinius if I am not mistaken. Really like the eyes in the first guy and the halo effect around the second's head is really neat. More great work mate!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Midge913 said:


> Lorgar and Sanguinius if I am not mistaken. Really like the eyes in the first guy and the halo effect around the second's head is really neat. More great work mate!




Thank you


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

I think you all might want to read this, or atleast, I want you all to read it and let me know...

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/01/18/do-you-want-fries-with-that/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

So in response to the comments and PM's I got on the previous blogpost, here is the first tutorial, featuring Arbaal:
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/01/25/first-tutorial-or-extra-mayo-with-that/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Been a while, it's all here:

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/02/13/the-joys-of-freelance-as-time-goes-by/

But since you lot need some random darkness once in a while, here is a sketch of a chaos termie!


----------



## Midge913

Loving the Termie mate! Very forboding.


----------



## jonileth

That's some kick ass art you got going there.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Hello, time for another blogpost on my webpage. This time the only 40k related is a wip of a fallen Sororitas (my Ahadi-project). Tomorrow will be sketch-update and then there will also be an image posted right here in this topic.

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/...ries-where-to-begin-with-art-and-inspiration/


----------



## Midge913

Some more sweet looking stuff. You know that I have a penchant for your fallen Sisters and I can't wait to see that one completed.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers Midge, it's coming along, I'll be sure to let you know when it's done 

New sketchpost up: http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/02/28/sketch-away/
This time I got the completed Arbaal painting up, plus a speedpainting of a little something 40k...










Enjoy!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

dude, your work is amazing. Im too lazy to search your site for the answer and I didnt see it here, how much would a commission be for a digital picture to be used as a background? my Space puppies are getting some love soon and my wolf lord can finally be made thanks to the wolf riding wolf lord being produced. as soon as I know approximate price, aslong as its reasonable (though with your quality of work reasonable can probably reach a fairly high number) I might have to commission you to do a background for me (which will be used in various ways, like my avatar on here, and probably as a main pic for my fluff WIP for my wolves once I start writing it.


----------



## DasOmen

his work is definitely worth it, i'm currently working on a description for a few commissions to boot that i'd like to higher him for. sadly if i recall right he's a tad busy at the moment so it could take some time to get some results on the artwork. off the top of my head i belive his pricing for what you're looking for is round 75 E to 125 E if i remember correctly. probability for error is high here and i'd recommend adding 25E to each for worst case scenario.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

E as in Euro?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Timewise my schedule for a commissioned painting is roughly 3 weeks. Prices, Just shoot me an email or a note and I will tell you. I try avoid to post such things on forums in general because it is frowned upon in some places (so I'd rather just not post in any forum-topic at all, anywhere, just to keep me from going wrong somewhere).

In the note/email, just give me an idea of what you would want to get and I can give you a better estimation. The prices Omen suggested are not 100% correct as it all depends on what you are interested in. 

email is: [email protected] ( studio dot colrouphobia at gmail dot com )

Cheers!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

thanks for the fairly quick reply on that, i will have a rough design idea finished soon.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

KhainiteAssassin said:


> thanks for the fairly quick reply on that, i will have a rough design idea finished soon.


No problem, I tend to check my own topics pretty often, checking entire forums I do maybe once a week, but my own topics fairly often. Sometimes more then once a day


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

StudioColrouphobia said:


> No problem, I tend to check my own topics pretty often, checking entire forums I do maybe once a week, but my own topics fairly often. Sometimes more then once a day


dont we all XD. I check threads im interested in multiple times a day myself... especially while im sitting here painting models boredly.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

"Carry on – Sketches will follow

Hello there,
Time for another update with images.
This time it is a littlescarce because I am saving up two images for free tutorials. One of those will come within the week, the other will take a little longer.

In the meanwhile, here is a speedpaint/quick study for Imperial Fists armour in sunlight.









This was done as part of trying to figure out lighting of an Imperial Fist for a figure in a commission..."

(To continue reading, go here: http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/03/06/carry-on-sketches-will-follow/ )


----------



## Thebluemage2

StudioColrouphobia said:


> Thank you Trevor Drake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest commission was posted by client on Bolter and Chainsword.
> This above is at 16% of the actual size of the final image, so a lot more detail is visible.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of me following very closely the idea of a commission, without the idea of Drachenfell it would never have turned out like this.


 
Sweet Chaos! YOU Made that!? That was one of my faverite Warhammer 40k Pieces! It was one of the things that got me Into Warhammer! I am SO glad Heresy can count one more epic Artist among our ranks!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Thebluemage2 said:


> Sweet Chaos! YOU Made that!? That was one of my faverite Warhammer 40k Pieces! It was one of the things that got me Into Warhammer! I am SO glad Heresy can count one more epic Artist among our ranks!


Yes I am responsible for that. Glad you like it, and I am sorry to have dragged you into the hobby in such a backstabbing way... 
Fanart should never be let loose :victory::laugh:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Full blogpost here -> http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/03/08/unholy-alliances-speedpaintings/


----------



## Midge913

I really like the Red Corsairs marine! Nice work on all of them, but that one is my favorite.


----------



## Thebluemage2

I have to agree with Midge, The Red Corsair is my faverite,but good job on all of them.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys, I appreciate it!

Here's a new blogpost; http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/03/13/cucumber-sandwiches-completed-artwork-and-wip/
Has a full illustration and a WiP in it.
Showing the full art here, because I feel the WiP need the explaining you can find in the blog accompanying it...









www.feastofBlades.com , details are at 100% paintingsize.

Enjoy!


----------



## Midge913

That piece is stunning man!

The Lego Ultra is looking like a fun piece as well.


----------



## DasOmen

you sir, do some amazing work. i cant wait till we are able to see what else you have in store for us


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys.

Midge: Yeah, I think it will turn out great. Going to make a poster print out of it and hang it on my sons wall when done.

DasOmen: I got about a week until my competition-piece is done and I have a couple of other things in the works. Plenty of things to look forward to


----------



## DasOmen

heh just remember the NDA for that comission is more of a DA friend. you can use it however you like, but if someone is asking about it, you merely have to point him here to the forums or simply just say "it was for some jackass's contest", whatever floats your boat.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

LoL, no worries DasOmen. I'll float the boats in the right directions


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

On the road, but can still post some things...

Fantasy Flight Games sent me the contributors copy of Hand of Corruption, which mean I can show the images I illustrated for it.
Images in blogpost:
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/03/27/time-is-on-my-side-yes-it-is-ndas-releasing-etc/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Here is the new blogpost, only one Space Marine image in there, but still.

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/04/02/these-days-monday-sketchpost/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

So here is a long awaited update to the blog. Got some stuff in there of interest, but since it's been a while I'm going to spoil one of the images right here.


This is an illustration of a Lantern Marine for DasOmen right here on Heresy Online (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=98844 to remind you.)









And here is the full blogpost-
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/04/20/macho-macho-man-a-little-art-update/


----------



## Midge913

That is a phenomenal looking piece man!!!! The attention to detail really brings out all the nuances of the Laterns that Omen has included in his fluff. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## William Siegfried

Whoa... My mind and eyes have been blown away.. You are an amazing artist my friend! I worship your skills XD.


----------



## DasOmen

speaking from experience, he is definitely worth it several times over.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Too Kind,
Next up, some Marine WiP's
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/05/08/manic-mondays-wips/


----------



## Thebluemage2

I see your doing some portraits, looking really nice!

Also, I love that Lantern Marine Chapter Master, Ozzy Osbourne and Space Marines can only equal win!


----------



## DasOmen

thanks for posting the peace on your blog mister Colrouphobia, much apreciated:grin:

mind you no idea if you'd prefer me call you by your real name, way i figure it that's privilaged information so cant exactaly just go spouting that off.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

No that's fine DasOmen, my name is not privileged information. David is fine, I just use the Studio name on forums because the Studio Name is important as far as attaining more work 

And you're welcome.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Since I got so much positive comments on it, I thought I'd post the Stormwarden WiP right here. Please remember that it is cropped(!) and still WiP. It's not done, and the final image is a full-figure illustration.









The rest of the images are found in the blogpost I previously linked to.

TBM- I'm not sure I would cll them portraits, but they are close. The images in the blogpost are cropped, so there is more to them then what is shown.
Cheers!


----------



## Midge913

He is looking fantastic mate!


----------



## BlackGuard

Very nicely done.


----------



## Thebluemage2

I love the tribal tattoos you put on him, really adds to their general feel.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers guys!
In want of something-
New artpost at the blog:
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/05/30/in-want-of-something/









(one more at the blog itself)



(Tomorrow I will post the sketch for the Pandoran Crabs competition...it's very old by now but atleast some teasing!)


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Oh. wait, what?









"Chiroptera Ignis

The firebat is a known predator on the Lantern homeworld. 
It is not called Firebat because it light up with fire,
rather it reflects in a somewhat unnatural manner.
The tribesfolk of the planet would enter the caves of 
the bats with torches and thus see bats of fire.
They are common pets of the tribes and sometimes also used by Lantern Marines.

It is considered bad luck to eat the head of a firebat..."


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

More Lanterns..


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

StudioColrouphobia said:


> Oh. wait, what?


Why does he look like Ozzy Osbourne?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Because he apparently got brainstormed, right here on Heresy Online, to look like Ozzy?


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/...-terror-a-little-bit-of-iron-tiny-art-update/
New blogpost with illustrations in it. Ferrus Manus for instance (though I am not allowed by commissioner to display anywhere but in my deviantart gallery and on my webpage, please respect my commissioner) -


----------



## Midge913

Some beautiful work mate! Exceptional as always.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Cheers Midge.

Here is one out of hree private commissions that I Just recently posted on the blog










For more, just head over there-
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/08/18/summer-update/


----------



## Braakbal

I didn't realize the Salamanders were Rastafarians until now, makes you wonder what the real reason behind those red eyes are..

Awesome drawing though!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Commissioner wanted the Salamander to bear his likeness and the SoB to look like his girlfriend.
He's got dreads...


----------



## Valrak

Thank you for bringing Valrak to life, you've done an amazing job! Will be returning for another commission once I get the funds


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Thanks Valrak!


Talos anyone?









Talking to the ghost of Ruven whilst chained to the bridge-throne of the Echo of Damnation...


And a close-up of Talos himself and a widescreenversion can be found in the blog:
:
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/08/30/evil-by-proxy/


----------



## Midge913

Absolutely stunning mate.... I am at a loss for words. I believe that it is one of my favorites to date. The composition and balance of the whole pieces is wonderful, but the detail.... the stunning amount of detail is brilliant. Well done.


----------



## Vaz

Sad to say it's been far too long since I took a look through the thread - I'm astounded. Your Khan is fantastic (although he seems a bit "Japanese" as opposed to Mongolian - see the Mongolian "face" here - link), and the Exorcist Librarian is amazing.


----------



## Matcap

Just went through the entire thread in one go and am absolutely blown away by your work man! It's great to see your progress in the different pictures, but all in all every single one of them is a masterpiece!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Matcap said:


> Just went through the entire thread in one go and am absolutely blown away by your work man! It's great to see your progress in the different pictures, but all in all every single one of them is a masterpiece!


Dank uw Matcap, and the best part is that I'm not on the other side of the ocean, it's actually possible to buy me a beer if you go across the border and come to Antwerp


----------



## Midge913

I just went back through your thread David and I realized that I completely missed the Salamander/Sister picture! I think your portrayal of the Salamander is especially impressive. The details in the armor are wonderful.


----------



## Matcap

StudioColrouphobia said:


> Dank uw Matcap, and the best part is that I'm not on the other side of the ocean, it's actually possible to buy me a beer if you go across the border and come to Antwerp


I sometimes visit my hallowed southern neighbours, so I might just do that :grin:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Matcap said:


> I sometimes visit my hallowed southern neighbours, so I might just do that :grin:


I like local beers 
And since I live in Antwerp, that would be DeKoninck!

Midge, cheers! Glad you found it


----------



## Linkon

That's really great work which you guys did here. The main thing in art is the concept and idea which the picture provide to viewers. I would like to ask the tool in which i can also made these designs.


----------



## Lux

How much would it cost me, for you to produce for me a specific sized drawing (colored and all) of the primarch Konrad Curze?

I would like to frame it and hang it in my office at work as my center piece for the room, I often seek to put up decorations that symbolize who I am in regards to my interest and philosophies.

In particular I would like for the picture to depict Konrad Curze in a more noble light, rather then what he became by the time of his death.

In a way I just want a tangible picture of the noble Primarch Konrad Curze, in all his primarch glory, rather then the darkness that consumed him I want to see the darkness the empowered him.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Sorry fr the lenhty time of my absence.

It's been a crazy busy year for the studio.

Linkon-

You can use any artprogramme to get the same results:
Photoshop, Painter, GIMP, ArtRage.

They all work.
What produces the image is not the tools, but rather he practice you put into it.
If you learn to paint with any fof the programmes above (GIMP is free, for instance) you will then need to practice your paintingskills.



Lux-

I do not discuss commission-pricing in topics on forums.

Mail me your inquiry at:
[email protected]


I can then discuss with you, more indepth, what it is you are after, and how we can work it out so you can have it painted.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

New image by Studio Colrouphobia

http://1mpact.deviantart.com/art/DeathWatchSpaceWolf-Kalmakk-403510246


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/15/faire-amach-an-sluagh-halloween-is-coming/

New Blogpost with a reveal-puzzle image that will be updated with a new piece revealed every day up until Halloween...

It's definately my best piece so far...


----------



## VixusKragov

StudioColrouphobia said:


> http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/15/faire-amach-an-sluagh-halloween-is-coming/
> 
> New Blogpost with a reveal-puzzle image that will be updated with a new piece revealed every day up until Halloween...
> 
> It's definately my best piece so far...


I'll definitely be watching for the finished art.

Love the piece-by-piece tactic, it's an interesting way of showing your work.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

VixusKragov said:


> I'll definitely be watching for the finished art.
> 
> Love the piece-by-piece tactic, it's an interesting way of showing your work.


To be quite honest, sometimes you need to spike peoples interest a little


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

In case you guys missed it, there is a daily update with a new piece of the puzzle revealed of my latest image.

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/17/cleite-dubh-spread-your-wings-spare-me-a-feather/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Good Morning,

Todays reveal also contain a quote from someone, along with a competition to win a signed print of the final artwork..

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/18/tog-se-amach-cheana-fein-sneek-peeks-competition-read-on/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/19/solas-sa-dorchadas-illuminating-it/

Peek of the day.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

End of the first week.
Todays post might hold a valuable tip...

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/20/dheireadh-na-seachtaine-getting-there/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

New week, new reveals!

http://studiocolrouphobia.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=783&action=edit&message=6&postpost=v2


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/22/bhlaosc-agus-cnamha-the-right-spirit-for-halloween/

Todays reveal...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

The last reveal before things really begin to show:

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/23/an-sciar-teachtairi-the-angels-share/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/24/putoga-dubha-na-bliana-darkest-part-of-the-year/

This should really start limiting the guesses down to a few options...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Here is something to begin the weekend with:

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/25/geimhridh-ag-teacht-wintertimes/


----------



## VixusKragov

Still looking absolutely beautiful. Anticipating the final reveal!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Runner-ups for the competition?
Perhaps there are some extra prizes coming.
Todays reveal:

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/26/de-sathairn-a-little-bit-of-feelgood-goes-a-long-way/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

...did you miss yesterdays reveal?
Following the blog or our FB-page sorts that our

Todays reveal-
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/...hain-mar-is-eol-duinn-eclosing-in-on-the-end/

Studio Colrouphobia also has a twitter account: https://twitter.com/Colrouphobia
Studio Colrouphobia also has a Facebook-page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Studio-Colrouphobia-Concepts-and-Illustrations/20588351315


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Last day of guessing, there will be a total of 5 winners, one winning the big prize and the rest other signed posters.

Here is the blogpost if you wish to make a guess.
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/29/is-e-an-deireadh-in-aicethe-end-is-near/

Or our FB page, if that is easier:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Studio-Colrouphobia-Concepts-and-Illustrations/20588351315

*To be eligible to win, you have to cast your vote on either our FB-page or our blog!*


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Winners have been revealed-

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/10/30/samhain-halloween-illustration-reveal-and-winners/

Artwork displayed on the blogpage / FB-page, tried attaching the illustration here on the boards. It doesn't work? Last image was no problem? and they are the same size :/

Studio Colrouphobia also has a twitter account: https://twitter.com/Colrouphobia
Studio Colrouphobia also has a Facebook-page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Studio-Colrouphobia-Concepts-and-Illustrations/20588351315


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Let's see if it works this time:










YAY!

See link in previous post for seeing who won


----------



## neferhet

Wow!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Thank you 


Here is, in the meanwhile, a little first part of a tutorial on how to create a Primarch-illustration:

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/11/05/the-makings-of-a-primarch/

And here is one of the process-images from the blog.









For more of the process (and images of the process), and to find out what goes on in my head when I illustrate, head over to the blog and check it out.
The finnished illustration will be posted here once it is completed.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Todays blog-post update (and you might have missed the previous one) has part 2 on the creation of Mortarion, and a WIP of an Ork. 

Enjoy 

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/11/28/t...rimarch-part-2/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

I've done some conceptart and a pitch-llustration for a Horus Heresy project recently.
Here is one of the three versions of the pitch-art








For the rest, you need to go to my blog:

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2013/12/06/a-little-red-project/


----------



## Tawa

StudioColrouphobia said:


>


Excellent! :so_happy:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Preview of something I cannot show in full resolution until way later this year.

Something Orky for Dakka:
Big Boss Krass' Kane
Low resolution version, High resolution version to be released after client has published the WebPage.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Warhammer-40k-Campaigns/518558484848481 










72dpi (full resolution is 300dpi).


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Hi peeps,
Sorry for the hiatus.
I have had a long stressful period of very harsh deadlines for (non-Wh40k) work.
However, throwing in some art for now. We got a few more SW's on the blog.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2014/06/10/there-is-peace-even-in-the-storm/

There has been a couple of new blogposts, but this last one is the first in a while that is relevant for this forum.


I got two previewimages below, and the fully painted, final illustration, is to be found on the blogpost itself (above link).
See if you can figure out who the two heretics/renegades below are before you read the blogpost....

Alternative Heresy storylines are popular, this particular one is a Guilliman Heresy and has it's origins from the Bolter and Chainsword forum but I thought you might enjoy it nevertheless...


----------



## Tawa

StudioColrouphobia said:


>


Bloody hell! That's nearly me! :good:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Tawa said:


> Bloody hell! That's nearly me! :good:


Pic or it aint true


----------



## Tawa

StudioColrouphobia said:


> Pic or it aint true


No chance. I like my anonymity :laugh:

Although, I do have a witness in the form of @Nordicus :good:


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> Although, I do have a witness in the form of @Nordicus


He's actually right - That does look alot like him :shok:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

New week, new blogpost, new Primarch.

Mortarion:








For more news and images, here is the link to the blogpost:
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2014/07/15/mms/

Enjoy!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Hi guys,

So I think most people know my old "Sanguinius at the Eternal Gate" illustration. It is one of the most known of my pieces.
Whilst it is a great, iconic, illustration, it is also quite static.
I have wanted to do a more fluid and actionfilled version for a long while and finally I got the chance.

Here is a little progress video. I don't seem to be able to embed it though, so I'll give the directlink to the youtube-video below:
http://youtu.be/DVYxYh47sEA

And you can see a comparison between the old and the new (in progress) on our blog:
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2014/07/22/tropical-colds-and-evolutions/


Tell me what you think!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Another WIP of the new Sanguinius illustration you say,









A hundred (100!) Euro discount because we want to give some back to the community you say?
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2014/08/05/the-ride-of-our-life-and-yours/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2014/08/12/you-aint-seen-nothing-yet/


Here is a wip on something in the works... it's not the full piece neither, it's just a snippet.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Hello there,

Long time no see.

First, let me explain myself. Often, as a freelance artist,/studio, we find ourselves in heaps of work. This doesn't normally keep us from posting with atleast some form of frequency.
Lately, this has not been the case.

The reason is simple, I (David) teamed up with Aaron Dembski-Bowden for a project on the side called "the Road to Jove". It's nothing to do with Warhammer or 40k, but it has soaked up a lot of time.
If you want to know more about this project, check Aarons blog, or our own blog at http://studiocolrouphobia.net/, or just our Facebook pages.

For now, here is some more Warhammer stuff.
How about a non-shown Work in Progress? Personal work, not shown anywhere on our blog or twitter or Facebook, only on forums and only today?









Also, if you want to see another Preview, of a Primarch, head to our blog.

Hopefully there will be more WhFB and 40k coming through our studio shortly and if so there will be more updates heading this way.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

New Sketch
New Blog-post
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2015/01/29/by-jove-i-think-i-got-it/


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Alright, since I got several notions on liking the SM sketch 

-and after asking the moderators about it, I got the go from Zion to put this here- 

I did this (This post might get moved to a better suited spot, but for now it's here):


*If you pay with a tweet(/FB-share), you are get to download the full-sized space marine image*, you can also use it to print for own usage only.
I also got noted from someone who already downloaded it that it is excellent as a desktop background image.


There is a signature and a link-address to my webpage on the full download, that's the difference. And that it is a lot larger, of course.


The text-link for "pay with a tweet(FB/Linkedin/Google+) message" is here:
http://www.paywithatweet.com/pay?id=e6a5b96c-31e0-4a94-9073-cc4cf13ff003

_Please note that there is no money involved in getting the highres image, only a mention on social media._


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Blog got updated,
http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2015/02/16/busy-bees/


----------

